# creating a memorial garden from scratch



## beacu (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi, I am a grieving grandma who lost my beautiful seventeen year old granddaughter on May 19, 2007.
To work through my grief and looking for light in my darkness I have several things I'm doing:
#! I started clearing brush around my yard, I live in the country... and then decided to make a memorial garden for my granddaughter...I have an area that is quite shady. When it rains and the snow melts there is water in a stream at the edge of this spot... so it feels boggy, but it gets dry too..... The area is circular and there are trees in the middle of it, the dry/wet stream with a lot of weeds, an old railroad bed...on either side..I covered a semicircular area with newspapers, dumped mulch on it, planted some asclepias..
I plan to measure the area and post some pictures of the area soon. I work very slowly - grieving people move slowly - Next spring I want to start planting...
#2 Before my granddaughter died we had started an addition of a greatroom 15-1/2 wide x 25 feet wit lots of windows... Now I need to add furnishings and decorate it... All I have is my big dining room table and chairs...
I don't know anything about landscaping nor decorating. I also don't have the motivation, but it is something I need to do, so I'm hoping to get some input from knowledgeable people


----------



## Getsome4u (Oct 8, 2008)

*Greaving Garden*

Beacu,
First let me say I'm sorry for your loss. I understand your pain. I lost my father not too long ago. I have often thought about creating a memorial garden in his memory as he was my idol. He passed at such a young age as your granddaughter. After he passed I though about doing this a lot, but just did not have the will to push forward. But we all must move forward as they are in Heaven looking upon us to give us strength. What I would suggest is to read thru some of the following threads. They are from others whom have lost a young loved one. They might give you some ideas.

Jimmy

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/teach/msg021013027940.html

http://www.au.gardenweb.com/forums/load/ozgard/msg0718145726963.html

http://www.findgift.com/gift-ideas/pid-91609/

http://www.gardendesk.com/2008/01/what-would-you-grow-in-memorial-garden.html




beacu said:


> Hi, I am a grieving grandma who lost my beautiful seventeen year old granddaughter on May 19, 2007.
> To work through my grief and looking for light in my darkness I have several things I'm doing:
> #! I started clearing brush around my yard, I live in the country... and then decided to make a memorial garden for my granddaughter...I have an area that is quite shady. When it rains and the snow melts there is water in a stream at the edge of this spot... so it feels boggy, but it gets dry too..... The area is circular and there are trees in the middle of it, the dry/wet stream with a lot of weeds, an old railroad bed...on either side..I covered a semicircular area with newspapers, dumped mulch on it, planted some asclepias..
> I plan to measure the area and post some pictures of the area soon. I work very slowly - grieving people move slowly - Next spring I want to start planting...
> ...


----------



## beacu (Oct 7, 2008)

*creating a memorial garden*

http://www.picturehosting.com/gallery.php?u=beacu&g=Memorial-Garden
I have a link to the spot I am working on for my garden.
I want to thank you for your kind words and reply...
My granddaughter's birthday is on the 17th and I find myself paralyzed with grief, but I still like to think that I will the strength to make this place a place where I can go and feel the peace she is feeling now.
thank you


----------



## Getsome4u (Oct 8, 2008)

*Your Welcome*

Beacu,
Looks like you have picked a wonderful location for the Garden. Please if you could post back as you move thru the process of creating your garden. I am very intrested in seeing how you have moved thru the process and the completed garden. I'm sure it will be a wonderful garden. And she will love you even more for it. If I might make a suggestion, did she have a wind chime or something you could make a chime out of? If I could, place this chime in a location in your garden, My grandmother once told me, if you have a chime of someones or make a chime of things belonging to the person that passed and you placed it close, that person will let you know when you they are there, by ringing the chime.

Sincerly,

Jimmy


----------

